# Gado bovino português e o Auroque



## belem (7 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Será possível reconstituir o boi selvagem que vivia na Europa e que foi extinto no século XVII? O mítico e primitivo gigante do Hercínio, que fascinou gerações inteiras, desde muito antes de qualquer civilização, que até aparece representado em várias pinturas rupestres... Será que ainda se pode ressuscitar?
Qual a influência do auroque, no gado bovino doméstico português? Será o auroque uma « ring species», anatomicamente falando ( uma espécie que essencialmente ainda existe e que pode aparecer em alguns casos isolados ( ainda que de forma incompleta), dentro de raças mais primitivas)? 
Isso pode estar a acontecer, mas de forma silenciosa e imperceptível... 
Uma boa e rápida forma de saber, é apresentar documentação fotográfica.

Se alguém quiser compartilhar fotos do gado que vive na sua região ou de outros pontos de Portugal, seria interessante compartilhar neste tópico, que é para termos uma alguma ideia, da influência do auroque, nessa raça.

Raça Ramo Grande dos Açores (?):







Uma vaca.


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2011 às 22:18)

este tópico, para mim, tem um intresse especial, pois para além de ser zootécnico, estão a falar de uma raça autoctone da ilha terceira, a raça ramo grande.

na primeira foto exitem dois promenores que poderão fazer a diferença, esta foto não é assim tão recente quanto isso, a vaca não possui marcas auriculares ( vulgarmente conhecidos por brincos), portanto a foto no máximo pode ser tirada no inicio dos anos 90.
o segundo promenor é a cor preta no cara da vaca e a cor do focinho, que é branco em redor das ventas (narinas), isto para não falar na posição dos cornos. pela foto diria que a vaca da primeira foto poderia "ter sangue" de uma outra raça/ecotipo da ilha terceira, "Catrina", para quem não conhece é a uma raça de vacas de pequeno porte, que eram criadas junto com os touros bravos.  
Actualmente é muito raro aparecerem vacas destas, até mesmo cruzadas com outras raças. esta vacas eram semelhantes, Às também já extintas "vacas do corvo"


----------



## belem (7 Set 2011 às 22:48)

Hazores disse:


> este tópico, para mim, tem um intresse especial, pois para além de ser zootécnico, estão a falar de uma raça autoctone da ilha terceira, a raça ramo grande.
> 
> na primeira foto exitem dois promenores que poderão fazer a diferença, esta foto não é assim tão recente quanto isso, a vaca não possui marcas auriculares ( vulgarmente conhecidos por brincos), portanto a foto no máximo pode ser tirada no inicio dos anos 90.
> o segundo promenor é a cor preta no cara da vaca e a cor do focinho, que é branco em redor das ventas (narinas), isto para não falar na posição dos cornos. pela foto diria que a vaca da primeira foto poderia "ter sangue" de uma outra raça/ecotipo da ilha terceira, "Catrina", para quem não conhece é a uma raça de vacas de pequeno porte, que eram criadas junto com os touros bravos.
> Actualmente é muito raro aparecerem vacas destas, até mesmo cruzadas com outras raças. esta vacas eram semelhantes, Às também já extintas "vacas do corvo"




Obrigado, Hazores, pelas importantes referências que nos dás...
 É interessante notar, que embora o resto do corpo não seja visível, esta vaca quase certamente, não deve ser um animal baixo; parecendo-me que reteve a estatura elevada da raça Ramo Grande ( digo isto pelas proporções do crâneo). 






Ramo Grande ( parecem-me animais jovens). A fêmea está no lado esquerdo e o macho (mais corpulento) está no lado direito. O dimorfismo sexual é interessante.

Sobre a raça Catrina, penso que é um importante património a preservar...
Devem-se reunir os últimos exemplares e tentar a sua reprodução.
Os «touros bravos» dos Açores, são dos poucos que conheço que possuem uma farta cabeleira no crâneo ( pelo menos alguns exemplares)...







Fêmea de auroque.


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2011 às 23:17)

belem disse:


> É interessante notar, que embora o resto do corpo não seja visível, esta vaca quase certamente, não deve ser um animal baixo; parecendo-me que reteve a estatura elevada da raça Ramo Grande ( digo isto pelas proporções do crâneo).



sim, é provável que seja de grande porte pois, para além das proporções do crâneo, ela está embolada, isto é, na ponta dos cornos possui umas pontas metálicas, por norma em bronze, que servia principalmente quando as vacas trabalhavam na agricultura. Para os trabalhos do campo eram utlizadas as vacas maiores ( mais corpulentas)´, daí ser provável que a vaca fotografada seja de aptidão de trabalho.

quanto às vacas catrinas era intressante realizar esse trabalho de investigação, mas infelizmente não há dinheiro para estas coisas...o governo está mais intressado em atribuir bolsas de investigação a estrangeiros em aréas de microbiologia para estudar os bichinhos das grutas, ou das fontes hidrotermais.


----------



## belem (8 Set 2011 às 23:19)

Hazores disse:


> sim, é provável que seja de grande porte pois, para além das proporções do crâneo, ela está embolada, isto é, na ponta dos cornos possui umas pontas metálicas, por norma em bronze, que servia principalmente quando as vacas trabalhavam na agricultura. Para os trabalhos do campo eram utlizadas as vacas maiores ( mais corpulentas)´, daí ser provável que a vaca fotografada seja de aptidão de trabalho.
> 
> quanto às vacas catrinas era intressante realizar esse trabalho de investigação, mas infelizmente não há dinheiro para estas coisas...o governo está mais intressado em atribuir bolsas de investigação a estrangeiros em aréas de microbiologia para estudar os bichinhos das grutas, ou das fontes hidrotermais.




Concordo com tudo o que dizes.
Não só com o gado bovino mas também com os cavalos, mas as tendências produtivas têm delapidado o que ainda existia de nativo, interessante e primitivo nestes animais. Por exemplo, acredito que quase 100% dos Portugueses não saiba sequer o que é um garrano verdadeiro... Se calhar porque quase todos os garranos que vemos, já não têm nada a haver com o garrano de apenas há uns 100 anos atrás. Acredite quem quiser, mas o garrano verdadeiro, nem é bem só uma raça, mas também um ecotipo.
  Poucos garranos de tipo primitivo e original (tal como descrito por Ruy D´Andrade) restam.
Eu sei que ainda é possível fazer alguma coisa com o garrano (especialmente com alguns garranos),


E aqui vai mais uma dose de esperança para o caso do auroque:

http://www.ucm.es/info/genetvet/matrilineages_lidia_breed.pdf

Testes genéticos em alguns touros de lide (touro bravo ou de raça brava), a surpreender pela positiva.


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 13:56)




----------



## Seattle92 (13 Set 2011 às 21:28)

^^

Legenda?


----------



## Knyght (13 Set 2011 às 22:32)

Boa carne para espetada madeirense


----------



## belem (13 Set 2011 às 23:33)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Legenda?




É de origem nacional, mas para já é tudo segredo. 
Assim depois a surpresa ( quando for revelada) será maior!


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2011 às 00:37)

pela novilha da foto, existe aqui sangue de animais com aptidão para carne?
confirmas belem?

também não consigo identificar a raça.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2011 às 15:00)

Hazores disse:


> pela novilha da foto, existe aqui sangue de animais com aptidão para carne?
> confirmas belem?
> 
> também não consigo identificar a raça.




Sim, têm alguma aptidão para carne. Mas não é esse o objectivo deste tópico e desta foto, ainda que compreenda o que queres dizer.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2011 às 18:13)

Esta página do wikipedia está com informação de nível aceitável:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurochs


Bom artigo científico sobre o auroque:

http://members.chello.nl/~t.vanvuure/oeros/uk/lutra.pdf


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2011 às 20:25)




----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2011 às 10:07)

Belem, quando meteres fotos, indica a raça a que pertencem.


----------



## belem (2 Nov 2011 às 13:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> Belem, quando meteres fotos, indica a raça a que pertencem.



Assim que tenha autorização para o fazer, não terei problemas.

Posso no entanto dizer que o último animal é um touro de Raça Brava.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2012 às 12:46)

http://www.lascaux.culture.fr/#/fr/02_00.xml


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2012 às 18:59)




----------



## Seattle92 (19 Fev 2012 às 16:45)

Boa reportagem


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2012 às 02:23)

Seattle92 disse:


> Boa reportagem



Sim, mas os animais selecionados (pelo TaurOs project (aquele projeto internacional do Auroque de que já falámos)), ainda que sejam de Raça Maronesa, não são os do vídeo.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2012 às 16:31)

Muito interessante belem

Falaste dos genes da maronesa. Afinal é mais antiga a raça do que a barrosã ou não? É que fiquei um pouco confuso.
A maronesa já conheço há bastante tempo e pensei que seria bem mais nova que a barrosã.
Sempre pensei que a maronesa fosse tão antiga como a arouquesa e não mais antiga que a barrosã.
Confuso...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2012 às 18:14)

Este touro tem boa aparência.
Da raça maronesa...concerteza.





Ver aqui
Pelos vistos não é só a raça maronesa que está a servir para este trabalho. Também as raças enanas da Córsega e Turquía, a sayaguesa, o toiro bravo e da Camarga.
Esperemos que vá dar a bom porto todo este trabalho


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2012 às 20:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Este touro tem boa aparência.
> Da raça maronesa...concerteza.
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Aristocrata

Desde já obrigado pelo interesse.
A Raça Maronesa, segundo o estudo de que falei, apareceu como mais isolada em relação à Raça Barrosã. Pelo menos, os animais que foram  analisados apresentaram esses resultados.


Na tua zona, existe que tipo de gado?


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2012 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> Na tua zona, existe que tipo de gado?



Na minha zona não há neste momento, que eu saiba, um tipo de gado específico. Há certamente o tipo de gado leiteiro normal (penso que é a holandesa - não estou familiarizado com os nomes...) nas explorações leiteiras.

Mas, até há 20 anos atrás, era comum encontrar-se bovinos da raça barrosã. O planalto de Paços de Ferreira era a zona mais a sul certificada para o gado barrosão. Hoje em dia, com o abandono da agricultura, é muito difícil de encontrar. A descontinuidade das explorações desde o Barroso até esta zona dificulta a manutenção destes animais. De crescimento mais lento terão sido substituídos por raças economicamente mais apetecíveis.

Não sou entendido na matéria, mas gosto de apreciar os bons exemplares autóctones das zonas que visito. Ver estes animais nos seus pastos delicia-me. E certamente provar estas carnes ainda mais...

Relativamente aos projetos...esperemos que sejam úteis e que sirvam não só os propósitos definidos, como para dar um novo alento às raças Portuguesas. Poderá ser uma nova oportunidade para elas e para os negócios que se desenvolvem ao seu redor.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2012 às 01:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Na minha zona não há neste momento, que eu saiba, um tipo de gado específico. Há certamente o tipo de gado leiteiro normal (penso que é a holandesa - não estou familiarizado com os nomes...) nas explorações leiteiras.
> 
> Mas, até há 20 anos atrás, era comum encontrar-se bovinos da raça barrosã. O planalto de Paços de Ferreira era a zona mais a sul certificada para o gado barrosão. Hoje em dia, com o abandono da agricultura, é muito difícil de encontrar. A descontinuidade das explorações desde o Barroso até esta zona dificulta a manutenção destes animais. De crescimento mais lento terão sido substituídos por raças economicamente mais apetecíveis.
> 
> ...




A invasão de gado estrangeiro e mais sintético ( mais artificializado no sentido de aumentar a produção de leite e carne) tem sido bastante problemática e com a melhoria das vias de comunicação, já atinge zonas nucleares de gado primitivo.

Como tal é urgente proteger e divulgar as nossas autóctones.

Assim, concordo perfeitamente contigo e já existem planos para divulgar e proteger as nossas raças nativas.

Outra raça de grande primitividade, é a Mirandesa.
No entanto, está a braços com grandes problemas: está a começar a perder variedade genética e até o seu aspeto, está a mudar radicalmente.

A Mirandesa genuína e primitiva, que apresenta uma notória semelhança com o auroque está em grande risco de extinção.

O focinho está a ficar curto ( de porco como se diz na gíria ganadeira), as côres da pelagem estão a ficar demasiado claras, está a perder tamanho e proporções, e algumas já parecem umas padeiras com bom apetite de tão gordas que estão...

Esta raça atinge ( ou cada vez mais, atingia) grandes proporções e boas cornamentas e no passado eram animais ainda mais imponentes que os modernos.


Penso que a sua recuperação, passa pela seleção de dos ultimos animais originais e primitivos da raça.
Alistana Sanabresa e Mirandesa, tiveram origem no mesmo núcleo inicial de animais, mas depois, separaram-se e foram evoluindo separadamente. Mas esta deriva, não é muito longínqua.


E vou fazer menção a uma raça extinta, que existia no Algarve, que era algo parecida com um auroque, mas em miniatura.
Pesava poucas centenas de quilos de peso e contentava-se com a vegetação das dunas e de zonas rochosas. Dizia-se que este gado ficava satisfeito com muito pouco e tirava sustento de campos secos, sem precisar de quase mais nada.
No fundo e nos nossos dias, reparamos que em zonas mais áridas, o gado doméstico normal tem dificuldade em ser rentável ou por vezes até em sobreviver, mas muitas das nossas raças nativas mais primitivas, já não têm esses problemas, pois são muito mais autosuficientes e resistentes.
Assim, acredito que a aposta, em gados bravios ou mesmo nos auroques, pode ser, para muitos casos, a melhor opção para o futuro.
São mais resistentes a doenças, aos predadores, às secas e são muito mais independentes do Homem, não necessitando de quase ou mesmo nenhum cuidado especial. São também animais mais férteis e de fácil gestação, em que muitas vezes não precisam de qualquer ajuda no parto. Por vezes, as vacas destas raças,  têm bezerros em montanhas com lobos e com neve, e passado um certo tempo aparecem na quinta, já com um novo rebento e sem qualquer problema.


----------



## Costa (1 Abr 2012 às 21:40)

Ficam 2 vídeos de chegas de bois da raça Barrosã


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2012 às 17:58)

Caça ao Auroque, na Mesopotâmia ( 9000 AC).
Com a progenitora cravejada de lanças e já prostrada no chão, os caçadores tentam derrubar a sua cria, que tão valentemente tentou proteger.


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2012 às 16:01)




----------



## belem (27 Mai 2012 às 15:58)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNbWHLU-U4o"]Lascaux, a PrÃ©-HistÃ³ria da Arte - PortuguÃªs - Completo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2012 às 19:41)

Relativamente à verdadeira estatura do auroque, existe uma concepção generalizada errada, sobre o seu tamanho.

Na verdade, nem mesmo nas zonas onde crescia mais ( Noroeste Europeu) e durante as melhores fases climáticas, a sua estatura média, chegava perto dos 2 metros. Isto segundo os últimos estudos.
Na verdade era cerca de 1 metro e 73 centímetros ao ombro, para os machos adultos. Isto parecendo que não, ainda é bastante, pois o animal tem as 4 patas no chão...

Sei contudo, que há pelo menos um fóssil de um touro com quase 2 metros ao ombro, mas  prima mais pela raridade do que pela regra.

O tamanho dos cornos relativo ao corpo, diminuiu muito, antes de se tornar extinto. Vi os chifres do último auroque macho) e se ele era já adulto, o seu pequeno tamanho chocou-me. Isto certamente deveu-se aos problemas típicos de uma espécie prestes a tornar-se extinta.

Na Sicília, os auroques machos tinham entre 130 cm - 140 cm ao ombro e isto deve-se sobretudo por ser uma ilha.

Na Hungria, estes touros tinham cerca de 155 cm.


Na Península Ibérica, ainda não se sabe, mas pelo menos uma população que existia na zona de Muge, está a ser estudada.


Atenção que isto são estimativas, baseadas em fósseis encontrados.
Decerto poderá haver algum erro.
Certamente que também haviam animais gigantes, em quase toda a Europa, sobretudo nas melhores fases climáticas ( para o seu desenvolvimento) e quando tinham que enfrentar numerosos predadores, como leões, tigres dentes de sabre, hienas gigantes, etc...

No Holoceno e sobretudo por razões humanas, o numero de animais diminuiu drasticamente ( assim como dos seus predadores) e consequentemente o seu tamanho também ( pois aliado aos típicos problemas de baixo número populacional, juntava-se a falta de acesso às melhores pastagens, as doenças transmitidas por gado doméstico e a uma falta de seleção natural imposta pelos seus predadores).

Ainda assim, eram bem maiores do que a maior parte dos touros que vemos.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2012 às 22:45)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2012 às 18:14)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

Um touro Barrosão engordado para um concurso de gado:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Claro que a forma normal é mais elegante e esguia.  Mas tem muitos aspetos interessantes.


Outro animal interessante ( com uma coloração mais clara...):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (4 Jul 2012 às 23:07)

Um touro jovem em regime mais livre:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

http://dc390.4shared.com/doc/s-0YXu2g/preview004.png

Raça Barrosã representada no lado direito ( embaixo).


----------



## belem (15 Ago 2012 às 16:28)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (19 Set 2012 às 22:39)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*

«Acabei de ler e não acreditei.



«A Direção Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária está a preparar uma ação de caça para abater centenas de touros que ameaçam propriedades e população no concelho de Idanha-a-Nova, anunciou o organismo. 



Em resposta escrita a questões colocadas pela Lusa, a DGAV indica que "está programada uma nova ação que prevê o abate de animais através de batida", método em que um homens e cães afugentam os animais para uma zona de atiradores. 

Na última semana, um pastor foi encontrado morto nas imediações da aldeia de Segura, Idanha-a-Nova, com sinais de ter sido atacado por gado bravo. 



O caso registado pela GNR está a ser analisado pelo Ministério Público de Idanha-a-Nova, ao qual cabe a decisão de abertura de inquérito e que aguarda pelo relatório da autópsia realizada no Hospital de Castelo Branco, adiantou fonte judicial à Lusa. 



A situação surge após vários anos de queixas da população e de autoridades acerca de danos e sustos provocados por touros abandonados numa propriedade, sem vedações, nem vigilantes. 



Segundo a DGAV, "não é possível indicar o número exato de animais" em causa, "devido ao incumprimento das obrigações legais de identificação e registo por parte do detentor". »



***



LAMENTAVELMENTE, NÃO VIVO NUM PAÍS CIVILIZADO.



VIVO NUM PAÍS CHEIO DE GENTE INSÓLITA E ABERRANTE. »


Fonte:

http://arcodealmedina.blogs.sapo.pt/167024.html

e

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...2779431&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Agora a minha opinião:

É difícil averiguar o que é que o homem andava a fazer para isto acontecer, mas seja como for, isto não é culpa dos animais, mas da irresponsabilidade humana.

O dinheiro e o património natural que se vai perder com uma chacina destas, não justifica o esforço.

Com vedações e vigilância nada disto acontecia.

E acho esta decisão exagerada e vergonhosa.
Vai angariar muita chatice.


----------



## DMigueis (20 Set 2012 às 11:36)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



belem disse:


> «Acabei de ler e não acreditei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poderiam reunir o gado num cercado, e posteriormente vendê-lo a verdadeiros produtores...Seria mais simples.

Faz lembrar um caso de há poucos meses, perto do Gerês, onde a gnr abateu a tiros de g3 várias cabeças de gado que não estariam devidamente controladas e registadas...


----------



## lreis (23 Set 2012 às 18:44)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



DMigueis disse:


> Poderiam reunir o gado num cercado, e posteriormente vendê-lo a verdadeiros produtores...Seria mais simples.
> 
> Faz lembrar um caso de há poucos meses, perto do Gerês, onde a gnr abateu a tiros de g3 várias cabeças de gado que não estariam devidamente controladas e registadas...



Há uns tempos atrás terão sido enviados campinos para a região na tentativa de reunir esse mesmo gado.
O resultado final foi escasso conseguiram "apanhar" cerca de uma dezena de touros de um total de várias centenas. Não se sabem os contornos deste fase de trabalho e se eventualmente podia ter tido outros resultados com mais esforços/investimentos.
Resumindo, não se sabe porque é que não se deve continuar a investir neste trabalho de campinos que são os "técnicos" mais especializados nesta matéria.
É claro que o mais fácil (e barato) é fazer tiro ao alvo...


----------



## Hazores (23 Set 2012 às 19:31)

apenas por curiosidade deixo aqui um bom exemplar da raça ramo grande....


----------



## belem (23 Set 2012 às 20:24)

Interessante exemplar.
Eu acho que essa raça, ainda tem exemplares bem interessantes.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2012 às 00:44)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



DMigueis disse:


> Poderiam reunir o gado num cercado, e posteriormente vendê-lo a verdadeiros produtores...Seria mais simples.
> 
> Faz lembrar um caso de há poucos meses, perto do Gerês, onde a gnr abateu a tiros de g3 várias cabeças de gado que não estariam devidamente controladas e registadas...



Concordo.
O gado até podia e devia ser aproveitado.
Mesmo até para um conceito de Rewilding ( após algum trabalho de seleção fenotípica e comportamental, feita por gente experiente e credível).
E podia ser vacinado e mantido em um terreno vedado, tal como em qualquer outra exploração de gado bravo.

Afinal é um património que também é nosso e o qual queremos ver bem protegido.


Esse caso do Gerês, recebeu muitas críticas.
Consta que alguns animais, foram deixados a morrer lentamente...


----------



## lreis (4 Out 2012 às 23:36)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



belem disse:


> Concordo.
> O gado até podia e devia ser aproveitado.
> Mesmo até para um conceito de Rewilding ( após algum trabalho de seleção fenotípica e comportamental, feita por gente experiente e credível).
> E podia ser vacinado e mantido em um terreno vedado, tal como em qualquer outra exploração de gado bravo.
> ...



Eu também concordo com esse objectivo se se confirmásse que é praticável.
Mas o problema de reunir o gado num cercado, é pelos vistos um pequeno/grande problema,  tendo em conta que os campinhos experimentados nesta tarefa só conseguiram apanhar cerca de 10 touros de um total (incerto) de várias centenas.
Relativamente ao Gerês, a única situação que me lembro foi o do abate de vários garranos por incertos. 
O problema no Alto Minho é semelhante, com a diferença que os animais não atacam na generalidade das situações, havendo no entanto muitas queixas por destruição de áreas agrícolas e de plantações florestais recentes.
O que não quer dizer que não seja também um far-west..... Tenho várias fotografias no planalto existente à entrada de Castro Laboreiro, com uma manada de várias dezenas de animais, que só falta imaginar os indios.


----------



## DMigueis (4 Out 2012 às 23:53)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



lreis disse:


> Eu também concordo com esse objectivo se se confirmásse que é praticável.
> Mas o problema de reunir o gado num cercado, é pelos vistos um pequeno/grande problema,  tendo em conta que os campinhos experimentados nesta tarefa só conseguiram apanhar cerca de 10 touros de um total (incerto) de várias centenas.
> Relativamente ao Gerês, a única situação que me lembro foi o do abate de vários garranos por incertos.
> O problema no Alto Minho é semelhante, com a diferença que os animais não atacam na generalidade das situações, havendo no entanto muitas queixas por destruição de áreas agrícolas e de plantações florestais recentes.
> O que não quer dizer que não seja também um far-west..... Tenho várias fotografias no planalto existente à entrada de Castro Laboreiro, com uma manada de várias dezenas de animais, que só falta imaginar os indios.



No Gerês foi, se não me engano, em fins de Maio ou já em Junho. Não sei os pormenores, mas sei que a GNR lá andava toda entretida de G3 atrás das vacas (E em termos de ataques, não representam nenhum perigo para as pessoas!). Neste caso, julgo que o abate foi justificado pela falta de registo dos animais e mau acompanhamento sanitário...


----------



## belem (5 Out 2012 às 14:28)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



lreis disse:


> Eu também concordo com esse objectivo se se confirmásse que é praticável.
> Mas o problema de reunir o gado num cercado, é pelos vistos um pequeno/grande problema,  tendo em conta que os campinhos experimentados nesta tarefa só conseguiram apanhar cerca de 10 touros de um total (incerto) de várias centenas.
> Relativamente ao Gerês, a única situação que me lembro foi o do abate de vários garranos por incertos.
> O problema no Alto Minho é semelhante, com a diferença que os animais não atacam na generalidade das situações, havendo no entanto muitas queixas por destruição de áreas agrícolas e de plantações florestais recentes.
> O que não quer dizer que não seja também um far-west..... Tenho várias fotografias no planalto existente à entrada de Castro Laboreiro, com uma manada de várias dezenas de animais, que só falta imaginar os indios.




Penso que nem precisava de ser um grande grupo de animais. Se der para reunir uns 15 ou 20 exemplares, para começar, já seria excepcional.

Há várias maneiras de apanhar gado. Até com engodo.
Também se podem atirar dardos com tranquilizantes. Nas ganaderias de gado bravo, quando é preciso de tratar de um touro, é o que se faz.


Quanto ao que aconteceu no Gerês, o DMigueis já esclareceu, mas há mais na net:

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Braga&Option=Interior&content_id=2677741


----------



## lreis (7 Out 2012 às 13:29)

*Re: Gado bovino português e o Auroque : desastre em Idanha a Nova*



belem disse:


> Penso que nem precisava de ser um grande grupo de animais. Se der para reunir uns 15 ou 20 exemplares, para começar, já seria excepcional.
> 
> Há várias maneiras de apanhar gado. Até com engodo.
> Também se podem atirar dardos com tranquilizantes. Nas ganaderias de gado bravo, quando é preciso de tratar de um touro, é o que se faz.
> ...



Provavelmente "apanhar" gado bravo com dados tranquilizantes até fica mais barato do que "apanhar. com campinos. Havendo experiência neste sentido, o Estado recolheria os animais e depois seria ressarcido com a venda posterior dos mesmos. Parece ser uma boa solução.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2012 às 14:56)

Brandas ( casa de verão para pastores) no Gerês.
Construções de caraterísticas milenares.


----------



## belem (25 Out 2012 às 00:23)

Touro jovem:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2012 às 00:32)

Além do gado primitivo oriundo do Auroque, uma outra espécie de bovino vive um momento crítico da sua história na Terra, o Kouprey, que foi aqui filmado em 1951:



Segundo algumas fontes, o último foi avistado em 1988.
Existem rumores de que ainda perdura em lugares remotos, mas várias expedições têm falhado o objetivo de documentar e provar cientificamente, tais alegações.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2012 às 12:32)

não sei por fotos peço desculpa, mas vejam a raça mirandesa é quase perfeita no que se refere a morfologia que se pensa que os auroques teriam.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2012 às 12:40)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heck_Cattle tentativas alemãs de recriar este animal , também tentaram com cavalos. NÃO sei se já falaram mas a teoria baseia-se na premissa que herdamos o ADN das especies que nos originaram daí se pensar que se pode reverter o que a natureza fez, ou no caso das vacas nós


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2012 às 15:02)

Sim, mas como se pode ver nesse link, o gado Heck não é a melhor opção (e nem os cavalos Konik).


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2012 às 15:04)

camrov8 disse:


> não sei por fotos peço desculpa, mas vejam a raça mirandesa é quase perfeita no que se refere a morfologia que se pensa que os auroques teriam.



Não é má, mas já foi muito melhor.

A ver se depois ponho aqui fotos de bovinos de Raça Mirandesa de tipo menos adulterado.

Mas atenção que também há a Maronesa e há a raça Brava, bem melhores, na minha opinião, nesse aspeto.








A raça Barrosã tem também animais muito interessantes.


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

http://autoctones.ruralbit.com/imagens/782.jpg


Vaca Mirandesa







Touro Mirandês

Esta raça já esteve muito espalhada pelo nosso país.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 16:54)

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/10/28/actualidad/1351447872_893112.html


----------



## camrov8 (26 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

muito imponenetes e os cornos teem a forma certa


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2012 às 18:04)

A raça Cachena deriva da Barrosã e ao que parece tem origem na região de Vila Real.

Hoje já se estende até a Galiza (os espanhois compraram muitos exemplares desta raça a Portugal).

Geneticamente são praticamente idênticas, mas fenotipicamente têm algumas diferenças.


Penso que o que temos que fazer é conservar estas raças autótones e se possível evitar cruzamentos com outras raças menos adaptadas às serras.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2012 às 18:48)

Vaca Cachena


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2012 às 19:09)

Os auroques tinham uma distribuição geográfica enorme, decerto que variavam de cor e tamanho (há provas científicas sobre tal).

A lista dorso-lombar, que foi observada em animais vivos (touros) na Europa Central, foi descrita sobretudo como branca.


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2013 às 02:29)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vaca.


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2013 às 13:47)

http://www.eurowildlife.org/news/the-Aurochs-is-coming-back-to-european-forests-and-grasslands/


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Fev 2013 às 11:21)

Fotos excelentes


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2013 às 13:15)

Chegada de gado Maronês (sobretudo vacas jovens e crias) à Holanda:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Deixo aqui este belo exemplar de um toiro Ribatejo.


----------



## belem (1 Set 2013 às 01:52)

Vaca adulta


----------



## camrov8 (1 Set 2013 às 02:07)

já que se insere na matéria o famoso cavalo Przewalski foi finalmente considerado a raça mais antiga de cavalo por estudos do adn até agora era considerada apenas uma recriação como o gado heck


----------



## belem (1 Set 2013 às 02:17)

camrov8 disse:


> já que se insere na matéria o famoso cavalo Przewalski foi finalmente considerado a raça mais antiga de cavalo por estudos do adn até agora era considerada apenas uma recriação como o gado heck



Sim, e é uma linhagem aparte.

Por exemplo o cariótipo do cavalo doméstico tem mais um par de cromossomas do que o cavalo de Przewalski.

A separação entre os dois deu-se já há dezenas de milhares de anos.

O cavalo doméstico deriva de outro cavalo selvagem.


----------



## belem (27 Set 2013 às 20:12)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vaca com coloração mais clara.


----------



## belem (20 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Touro.


----------



## Hazores (26 Out 2013 às 19:16)

Deixo aqui o video com o que era uma "raça" autóctone da ilha do Corvo, já não é posssivel encontrar destes animais hoje..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77862630"]http://vimeo.com/77862630[/ame]


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2013 às 20:16)

é o homem a acelerar a natureza o nanismo e caracteristico de animais insolares já que diminui as necessidades alimentares, mas é pena a perca de uma raça unica


----------



## belem (26 Out 2013 às 23:34)

Vou já ver esse vídeo, obrigado pela partilha!! 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vaca


----------



## belem (27 Out 2013 às 19:13)

Hazores disse:


> Deixo aqui o video com o que era uma "raça" autóctone da ilha do Corvo, já não é posssivel encontrar destes animais hoje..
> 
> http://vimeo.com/77862630



Muito interessante, obrigado!
O touro tem um crâneo primitivo, mas claro que ambos os animais são o resultado de uma situação particular de seleção. Mais típico de ambientes insulares também, tal como o Camrov8 mencionou.

Mas curiosamente no Algarve, existiu uma raça algo semelhante a essa, que entretanto também já é considerada extinta.

Algumas raças parecidas com este tipo de gado, são as que se encontram em algumas ilhas do Mediterrâneo, do Sul dos Balcãs, e da Turquia, etc...


----------



## belem (31 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Luta entre 2 touros jovens, um de tipo primitivo e outro de tipo doméstico.
É quase como testemunhar um auroque a lutar contra um touro doméstico (quase certamente deverá ter ocorrido em alguns locais, mas já há muito tempo).


Um esqueleto de auroque:


----------



## belem (31 Out 2013 às 15:22)

Análises a fósseis, indicam que os auroques comiam muitas plantas, entre as quais a uva-do-monte, as ciperáceas e inflorescências como a do salgueiro.

Existia alguma variação na orientação dos chifres, que um dia depois irei descrever.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2013 às 19:46)

belem disse:


> Análises a fósseis, indicam que os auroques comiam muitas plantas, entre as quais a uva-do-monte, as ciperáceas e inflorescências como a do salgueiro.
> 
> Existia alguma variação na orientação dos chifres, que um dia depois irei descrever.



E mais variada doque o que se da hoje é um dos motivos de o gado primitivo ser mais pequeno pois tinham uma alimentação pobre por pensarem que so comiam erva


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Clique na foto para ampliar a imagem.















Touro e vaca de raça Barrosã (com um excelente dimorfismo sexual).


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Hoje na página do facebook "*monumentos desaparecidos*" vi esta imagem:






Belo exemplar eles utilizavam para puxar a carroça de recolha do lixo por parte da câmara municipal de Lisboa.
Já tem muitas décadas esta imagem.
De que raça seria?


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2014 às 21:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje na página do facebook "*monumentos desaparecidos*" vi esta imagem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acho que há um tópico sobre imagens de Portugal antigo aqui no forum, e em alguns videos e imagens, aparece gado parecido com esse.

Sinceramente não sei o que poderá ser. Já está documentada a extinção relativamente recente de algumas raças de Portugal. O mais parecido que conheço é o gado Maronês.
Mas alguns animais parecem ser bois (touros castrados) e não touros propriamente ditos ou vacas.
Ainda assim, claro que alguns animais são surpreendentes, mas vê-los durante esses tempos em Lisboa é um claro sinal das mudanças profundas que entretanto se deram na organização do espaço rural, que cada vez mais encurralou as nossas raças autótones mais primitivas para zonas mais remotas e inacessíveis.

A mecanização, a competição de outras raças bovinas mais domésticas e especializadas na produção de carne ou leite e o êxodo rural, foram decisivos para esta alteração.

E como as montanhas têm uma configuração mais acidentada e por vezes bastante rochosa, menos apta a mecanização, a gado menos resistente aos elementos e à entrada de novas populações humanas, foram mantendo as raças autótones mais primitivas até aos dias de hoje.

No entanto, até no seu solar, estão em risco de desaparecer, pois o êxodo rural continua e com os novos meios de transporte e vias de comunicação, é cada vez mais fácil a entrada de gado estrangeiro no seio destas regiões (que já tem sido detetada).

Mesmo dentro das raças autótones, já se verifica a perda de várias linhagens primitivas, que realmente tornavam a raça tão bem adaptada à vida da montanha (aos rigores climáticos, ao aproveitamento da vegetação natural local como fonte de alimento e proteção, aos predadores, etc...). Se estas raças, perderem as caraterísticas que as tornam tão únicas, então deixa de haver razão para existirem.

Por acaso estou envolvido no estudo de fósseis, na seleção e criação de bovinos e cavalos autóctones ibéricos, sobretudo das variedades mais primitivas.
Já estou a colaborar com um projeto para a conservação do Garrano primitivo e da Maronesa primitiva.
Os planos serão aumentar as respectivas manadas e conservar também outras raças nativas primitivas.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2014 às 00:09)

Esta imagem, algo distante mas clara (deste último mês de Janeiro), apresenta uma diferença notória entre uma zona onde são mantidas raças autótones primitivas (lado direito) e onde não é mantido qualquer gado (lado esquerdo).

Na zona onde existem Maronesas e Garranos de tipo primitivo, a vegetação apresenta-se verdejante, diversificada e com menos risco de arder no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2014 às 12:02)

Deixo aqui este registo, possivelmente é do teu interesse Belem. 

Inicio do sec XX, em Caparide, interior do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2014 às 04:50)

No Algarve houve uma raça autócne e os registos dizem que no século XVI o gado bovino era comum nas serras algarvias. 

A popularidade da carne de porco na região é historicamente recente, alguns documentos indicam que há 200/300 anos não se comiam carne de porco no Algarve, talvez fosse herança dos tempos em que estiveram por cá árabes e sefarditas. 

Houve gado bovino no Algarve, e muito. 

Alguém sabe se ainda existe a vaca algarvia?


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2015 às 16:50)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve houve uma raça autócne e os registos dizem que no século XVI o gado bovino era comum nas serras algarvias.
> 
> A popularidade da carne de porco na região é historicamente recente, alguns documentos indicam que há 200/300 anos não se comiam carne de porco no Algarve, talvez fosse herança dos tempos em que estiveram por cá árabes e sefarditas.
> 
> ...




http://www.gsejournal.org/content/42/1/18


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2016 às 01:23)

2 vacas


Um ramo diferente (?):











2 vacas


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2017 às 12:24)

Algumas raças  comparadas com o auroque euroasiático..








.Outra comparação (mas com menos raças).
Topo da esquerda para a direita: Limia, Maremmana primitivo, Maronesa. No meio, da esquerda para a direita: Podolica, Sayaguesa, Pajuna. Embaixo, o auroque europeu, cuja versão é baseada em esqueletos de auroques da Suécia e da Dinamarca, A versão da P. Ibérica seria mais pequena.


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2017 às 19:21)

Touro maronês (5 anos aproximadamente).







Vaca Maronesa (jovem)


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2017 às 00:07)

Algumas vacas de raça Marinhoa, muito provavelmente, têm o tamanho, a côr e uma proporção semelhante a alguns auroques:


----------



## belem (24 Jun 2017 às 12:40)

Touro de raça Marinhoa (?):


Pelo menos é parecido com os touros desta raça que vi no Norte do país.


----------



## belem (4 Out 2017 às 13:12)

http://www.sprega.com.pt/Cong2016/CIRGAn2016_004.pdf


----------



## belem (5 Out 2017 às 10:49)

Uma vaca Maronesa de tipo primitivo que encontrei há uns tempos no Norte do país:


----------



## belem (16 Out 2017 às 20:18)

Mais 3 vacas:








Esta vive numa zona frequentada por lobos (mas tem dado muitas crias):






Mais outra da mesma manada (no verão ficam mais magras, mas depressa recuperam e têm um bom dente para limpar o mato):






Têm muita agilidade, assim que avistam algo estranho, juntam-se e desatam a correr (mesmo em zonas rochosas, ingremes e cheias de tojos, urze, etc...).


----------



## belem (16 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Um Cacheno negro (está muito engordado para as chegas, mas é um exemplar de tipo primitivo):


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

Touro






Vaca


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Havia alguma variação na côr da pelagem do extinto auroque.

Certas fêmeas eram descritas como tendo uma cor alaranjada ou até semelhante às do veado-vermelho (tal como alguns exemplos que tenho colocado aqui no tópico).

Uma pintura que retrata o auroque da Europa Central, mostra-nos também esse detalhe (com um grande contraste com os touros de cor escura).

Exemplo de vaca Arouquesa representada num museu da região:






Parece-me semelhante a um certo tipo de auroque (mesmo a nível esquelético (repare-se nos ossos orbitais muito bem desenvolvidos, como vemos patente em alguns crâneos de auroque, por exemplo)).
.
Esta variedade também aparece presente no tronco da Barrosã e da Cachena.

Deixo já agora um exemplo desenhado por Cis Van Vuure (da fêmea do auroque):










Outras vacas de auroque aparecem representadas e descritas, como tendo a cabeça, o pescoço e o peito, escurecidos. As patas e o ventre também poderiam ser mais escuros.
Este tipo de padrão está presente em exemplares primitivos das nossas raças (Maronesa, Brava, Mirandesa, etc...).

Exemplo de vaca Maronesa:






As fêmeas de auroque todas negras eram tidas como muito raras, na Europa Central.

Exemplo de vaca Maronesa:






Sem dúvida que as colorações mais abundantes  e provavelmente mais primitivas, em vacas de auroque seriam as mais claras de que falei mais acima.

Já os touros variavam entre a côr negra e uma côr castanha escura (com uma listra amarela ou branca dorso-lombar).

Poderia haver uma variedade mais clara, como pode ser vista, neste touro Barrosão:







Exemplos artisticos de auroques (neste caso 2 touros):






Mais:











Touro jovem:











Exemplos de diferentes estágios de maturação, coloração e sexo.

Existem alguns erros... As vacas de auroque tinham os cornos maiores e algumas não tinham a parte frontal escurecida. E havia alguma variação na direção do crescimento dos chifres.


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

Uma iniciativa na qual estou envolvido:

_«Few pictures from the first farmer to produce the primitive type of Maronesa:






The young bull next to a young cow, is about 2 years and an half and it´s already of decent size.






Profile vew. 

The herd has about 15 animals by now, and there are plans to increase the number of course.

There are visible differences on the first generation already. Some calves, resulting from these animals breeding were born recently and are about 15-20 cms taller at the shoulder than the norm, according to Alexandre Freitas (the breeder, from Vila Pouca de Aguiar).

In the near future, we´ll include more cows and we will use more bulls to increase the genetic diversity, within the herd. 
We hope to use the semen of this young bull, for example:








Also all the not so good resulting offspring will be separated from the herd that aims to restore the primitive type.

Once again, Iberian wolves occur in the area.

More pictures will be posted later.»

http://familycow.proboards.com/thread/56166/maronesa?page=8

_
Reconstrução do auroque baseado num crâneo encontrado perto do lago Baikal:






Autor: Tom Hammond

Aqui mais de lado e com uma coloração conhecida em auroques macho:





 Autor: Tom Hammond


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2018 às 14:28)

Uma raça com a qual também trabalho:


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2018 às 23:51)




----------



## belem (3 Mar 2018 às 15:51)




----------



## belem (28 Abr 2018 às 11:08)

Vacas:






Crias:

r


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2018 às 14:23)

O touro (ainda um pouco jovem) que aparece a partir dos 5.50 m  até aos 17 minutos (+-):


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2018 às 20:34)

Um touro bravo adulto com tamanho acima do normal:






Os exemplares primitivos das nossas raças autótones, são cada vez mais raros...


----------



## belem (27 Jul 2018 às 01:12)

Touro que aparece até 6.40 m:


O touro pode-se ver com mais detalhe, por exemplo aos 6.15 (e por mais uns segundos).

No fim da sua aparição pode-se ver ao lado de 2 vacas (com dimorfismo sexual bem marcado).

Em algumas partes touros e vacas correm lado a lado. e aí também se pode apreciar um bom dimorfismo.

Ah e bom touro também aos 11.19 m!


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2018 às 15:08)

Touro mais jovem e pequeno:


----------



## camrov8 (17 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

belem disse:


> Touro mais jovem e pequeno:


epa essa luta é injusta um é bem menor e que acabou por perder


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2018 às 17:46)

camrov8 disse:


> epa essa luta é injusta um é bem menor e que acabou por perder



Claro, mas turrou muito bem. No futuro, já deve dar uma lição ao outro.

Outro touro interessante aparece aos 1.30 m:


Apesar de maior, desistiu por alguma razão... Às vezes é assim, nem sempre a regra é assistida.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2018 às 14:37)

Relativamente à pelagem do auroque, não conheço praticamente descrições quanto à distribuição da sua densidade (excepto que tinham pelagem mais desenvolvida entre os chifres e que algumas mulheres até usavam cintos feitos com esta pelagem, porque se dizia que aumentava a fertilidade), mas em algumas regiões, durante certas alturas, alguns indivíduos poderiam ter uma extensão de pelagem algo farta a estender-se desde o focinho até ao plano dorso-lombar e passando pelo pescoço (e claro por entre os chifres).

Vou colocar alguns exemplares de raças nacionais (alguns animais são jovens, como o terceiro a contar de cima), para que se possam apreciar algumas destas variações:




























A côr da pelagem entre os chifres foi descrita como indo do castanho ao negro. O castanho, possivelmente, podia ter alguns tons laranja, em alguns casos.
Na zona dorso-lombar, a pelagem tornava-se mais clara (devido à presença da listra).

E claro que existem bovinos portugueses com uma pelagem lanuda em praticamente todo o corpo, mas isso acontece sobretudo em certas regiões e durante o inverno.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2018 às 23:29)

Vaca aos 4.42 m:



Vaca Maronesa: (prenha) que faz parte do projeto de conservação da Maronesa primitiva com o qual coopero:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:11)

belem disse:


> Claro, mas turrou muito bem. No futuro, já deve dar uma lição ao outro.
> 
> Outro touro interessante aparece aos 1.30 m:
> 
> ...


São cá uns bisontes... metem respeito. Já tive de lidar com um uma vez e foi bonito foi...


----------



## belem (10 Set 2018 às 00:19)

Quando visitei pela primeira vez a raça,  uma coisa que me surpreendeu foi o enorme dimorfismo sexual (mesmo a nível de tamanho).
Muitas raças domésticas já perderam esta característica...
Ah e apesar de alguns touros serem pequenos, outros nem por isso (o do vídeo roça o tamanho do auroque ibérico, na sua variação mais baixa), e são até atléticos (e de tronco bem mais curto que o normal para raças domésticas, como se vê na Raça Brava, por exemplo). Digo isto, baseado no que vi pessoalmente, não em videos ou fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:25)

belem disse:


> Já visitei a raça e uma coisa que me surpreendeu foi o enorme dimorfismo sexual (mesmo a nível de tamanho).
> Muitas raças domésticas já perderam esta característica...
> Ah e apesar de alguns touros serem pequenos, outros nem por isso (o do vídeo roça o tamanho do auroque ibérico, na sua variação mais baixa), e são até atléticos (e de tronco bem mais curto que o normal para raças domésticas, como se vê na Raça Brava, por exemplo). Digo isto, baseado no que vi pessoalmente, não em videos ou fotos.


Sim, fiquei pasmado quando o vi chegar. Nunca tinha visto nenhum ao vivo, ao contrário das fêmeas que conhecia bastante bem, e a diferença era bem evidente.


----------



## belem (11 Set 2018 às 23:30)

Touro Cacheno






Vaca e touro da mesma raça postada acima.


Também conheço pessoalmente a raça Cachena.
Fiquei impressionado com alguns exemplares que encontrei.
Estas fotos apenas nos dão alguma ideia do que são, pois tenho visto exemplares ainda mais primitivos.
A ver se depois ponho fotos.
Também coopero na proteção do tipo primitivo desta raça!


----------



## belem (22 Out 2018 às 11:55)

Uma vaca Maronesa (que selecionei para a Faia Brava), já chegou à reserva natural, no passado dia 20 de Setembro:






Agora vai começar a ganhar músculo e dar-se com o restante grupo!

Esta vaca também foi selecionada e já chegou à reserva (aqui ainda em Vila Pouca de Aguiar):





Ambas estão habituadas ao lobo, pois existem alcateias que visitam regularmente as manadas onde cresceram.

E foram juntar-se a estas 2 vacas que já estão na Faia Brava:





Aqui ainda na quinta de onde foi escolhida (Alvão).





Aqui já na reserva da Faia Brava (e com uma cria).


E portanto esta é a outra Maronesa que já está na Faia Brava:





Aqui também ainda na quinta (pouco antes de ir).

Ambas também selecionadas por mim.
O processo de seleção  curiosamente inclue o comportamento dos bovinos perante a presença de outros animais (inclusivamente humanos).
Agora pretendo avançar com um processo de seleção mais apertado... A ideia é substituir algumas Maronesas (mas não as que estão aqui nas fotos) por outras Maronesas ainda mais primitivas (isto porque lgumas Maronesas que estão na Faia Brava, não foram selecionadas por mim).
Este processo de aperfeiçoamento, em princípio, também se vai estender ao projeto de Maronesas primitivas, a decorrer de momento, em Vila Pouca de Aguiar (em terra de lobos pois claro!).

E pretendo avançar com o mesmo processo em relação aos Garranos da Faia Brava.

Um Garrano aprovado por mim:






Uma égua jovem que selecionei para a Faia Brava:






Quanto à metodologia do processo de selecção, posso disponibilizar referências, caso seja pertinente.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:34)

belem disse:


> Uma vaca Maronesa (que selecionei para a Faia Brava), já chegou à reserva natural, no passado dia 20 de Setembro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tão bonitas  A da terceira foto tem um ar super simpático


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2018 às 00:04)

belem disse:


> Uma vaca Maronesa (que selecionei para a Faia Brava), já chegou à reserva natural, no passado dia 20 de Setembro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não nos cruzamos profissionalmente por pouco! Deixei a ATN em Dezembro de 2016, mas ainda tive a oportunidade de trabalhar em prol dos grandes herbívoros da reserva.

Os garranos da Faia Brava têm algumas misturas, manchas brancas na cabeça, alguns são demasiado grandes, resumindo alguns não são completamente puros, mas não andam muito longe.

Com as maronesas na altura existia algum cruzamento com sayaguesas, (havia lá dois touros que entretanto penso que foram vendidos).

A ATN mantém outro projeto com outra raça de equídeo, o cavalo-do-sorraia ou zebro como também é designado.


----------



## belem (24 Out 2018 às 01:03)

MSantos disse:


> Não nos cruzamos profissionalmente por pouco! Deixei a ATN em Dezembro de 2016, mas ainda tive a oportunidade de trabalhar em prol dos grandes herbívoros da reserva.
> 
> Os garranos da Faia Brava têm algumas misturas, manchas brancas na cabeça, alguns são demasiado grandes, resumindo alguns não são todos completamente puros, mas não andam muito longe.
> 
> ...



Pois, é verdade.

Em relação ao Garrano, não selecionei nenhum com manchas brancas, portanto já sabes que esses, não têm o meu sêlo de aprovação! ahahaha
Mas assim que fizer a troca, os manchados (com manchas «piebald» derivadas da domesticação), por exemplo, vão ser excluídos (se alguém quiser saber a razão, envie-me uma pm).
Em relação ao tamanho dos garranos, também não selecionei nenhum grande e é verdade que normalmente o garrano deve ser pequeno, mas atenção que acredito  que o garrano originalmente , deveria ser maior do que é (pois o cavalo selvagem é maior, certamente)... Por isso a estatura (até um determinado valor), tem uma importância secundária no processo da selecção.
A ideia é ir aprimorando o tipo primitivo e original de Garrano (que se está a tornar raro fora da Reserva).
E dentro da raça Garrana, existem 2 tipos de cavalo selvagem ibérico (baseando na côr e padrão da pelagem), que também estou a tentar preservar na Faia Brava.

E sim, houveram uns cruzamentos experimentais da Maronesa com a Sayaguesa (iniciativa não realizada por mim), mas tal processo (disseram-me), foi abandonado..
Também não concordo com o cruzamento com a Sayaguesa, além de que a Reserva, perde o direito aos subsídios que são atribuídos à preservação das raças autóctones.
A Sayaguesa agora está a ser criada nos Campanários de Azaba.
Todas as Maronesas que coloquei aqui nas imagens, são animais registados no livro genealógico.

Eu conheço a iniciativa com o Sorraia, mas não estou envolvido nesse projeto.
Estou antes envolvido com um projeto de conservação de um tipo de cavalo primitivo ibérico, que deixou descendência nas Américas (trata-se de uma variedade de mustang levada pelos conquistadores) e é muito raro na P. Ibérica.
Depois coloco fotos.


----------



## belem (24 Out 2018 às 11:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Tão bonitas  A da terceira foto tem um ar super simpático



Pode-se dizer que é uma vaca simpática, pois está habituada à presença de pessoas, mas em relação a estranhos fica a alguma distância.
Agora na Faia Brava, tem um comportamento mais bravio, e às vezes assim que vê uma pessoa (mesmo que seja a várias dezenas de metros) começa a esconder-se.
A foto com ela em estado de semi-liberdade, foi conseguida com «zoom».
É preciso binóculos, para ver bem o que se passa ao longe...

Aqui está o touro Maronês (reprodutor) que escolhi para a Faia Brava (veja-se o ângulo e diâmetro da armação...), no dia em que chegou à reserva (teve que vir acompanhado com uma vaca, que não seleccionei):






Ele não é pequeno, apenas está numa zona mais baixa e bem ao longe.
Foi positivo, tendo em conta que quando o encontrei em Mondim de Basto, passava a vida preso por uma corda (com pouca liberdade de movimentos) e o dono queria que o touro tivesse uma vida melhor e dizia-me que qualquer dia o touro rebentava com tudo (nesta foto tinha uns 4 anos)...  Estava ainda a crescer.
Por isso foi uma sorte e um bom achado (agradecimento especial ao Sr. Joaquim Costa (associação de criadores do Maronês)).

Aqui outra foto dele (5 anos de idade) que vocês já conhecem:






Mais por curiosidade, o autor que fez esta reconstrução (Iamhammond) de um auroque (crânio que está depositado no Museu de Londres), disse-me que havia semelhança:







Tivemos que puxar o touro com um tractor para o colocarmos no camião! De outra forma, não quero imaginar como iriamos transportá-lo para a Faia Brava.
E não era um touro com mau feitio, era antes tímido, e com o medo podia causar o caos, caso fugisse.
Para ter estes animais (fica aqui um aviso a quem queira touros deste género) é preciso ter em conta muita coisa...
Até porque um touro destes, pode facilmente dar cabo de uma vedação e assustar muita gente.

Aqui fica parte de um crânio de um jovem touro Maronês:






Deixo aqui uma imagem que encontrei na internet, que exemplifica um pouco (ainda que sem qualidade fotográfica) o físico que algumas vacas Maronesas podem obter (esta foi tirada no Alvão):


----------



## belem (24 Out 2018 às 14:24)

A Maronesa também aparece nos media internacionais, por causa do seu papel na reconstrução de um certo tipo de auroque (neste caso a iniciativa internacional Tauros Programme):

https://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/09/world/auroch-rewilding/index.html

Vacas Maronesas na Holanda (Tauros Programme):











E aqui aparece um touro Maronês (o que está a olhar para a câmera) os outros muito provavelmente são cruzamentos entre a raça Maremmana e Maronesa:






Aqui dentro da camião, a caminho da Holanda, quando ainda era pequeno:






Novamente, nota-se alguma semelhança com o exemplo de auroque, dado acima.

Também são animais selecionados por mim.

Uma vez perguntaram-me se já vi gado Maronês, mais próximo do auroque, do que o que é seleccionado e aparece na internet a resposta é sim, mas tendo em conta o orçamento apresentado e o prazo exigido para ter tudo feito, penso que o resultado final é bastante satisfatório.
E depois nem toda a gente mete o seu gado à venda e muitos assim que sabem do interesse, pedem preços impossíveis de se negociar.
E fiz muitos sacrifícios também... Garanto-vos que a esmagadora maioria, se tivesse no meu lugar, já teria desistido há muito tempo.
Para conseguir que alguém começasse a criar o tipo primitivo de Maronês no solar da raça, por exemplo, foram precisos 6 anos de contactos, reuniões e tentativas e muito disto, sustentado com o meu próprio dinheiro...Por amor à conservação de um património natural excepcional e contra a inércia e a burocracia...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2018 às 21:33)

belem disse:


> Pode-se dizer que é uma vaca simpática, pois está habituada à presença de pessoas, mas em relação a estranhos fica a alguma distância.
> Agora na Faia Brava, tem um comportamento mais bravio, e às vezes assim que vê uma pessoa (mesmo que seja a várias dezenas de metros) começa a esconder-se.
> A foto com ela em estado de semi-liberdade, foi conseguida com «zoom».
> É preciso binóculos, para ver bem o que se passa ao longe...
> ...


És um poço de conhecimento 
Bem bonito o touro, e sim, tem um ar bastante dócil.

Tenho umas fotos que tirei em caminhadas no Alvão e penso que serão maronesas. Nunca me deram problemas; ou se afastavam ou ficavam quietas, literalmente não me ligaram nenhuma 

Depois coloco-as aqui e logo me confirmas se são ou não


----------



## belem (25 Out 2018 às 00:24)

João Pedro disse:


> És um poço de conhecimento
> Bem bonito o touro, e sim, tem um ar bastante dócil.
> 
> Tenho umas fotos que tirei em caminhadas no Alvão e penso que serão maronesas. Nunca me deram problemas; ou se afastavam ou ficavam quietas, literalmente não me ligaram nenhuma
> ...



Limito-me a tentar atualizar os meus conhecimentos (e a colaborar) sempre que posso!

Ok, aguardo então por essas fotos.


----------



## belem (26 Out 2018 às 21:50)

E para quem achava que já era dado adquirido a origem do auroque na Ásia, aqui vai:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ia_and_the_earliest_record_of_Bos_primigenius


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2018 às 21:27)

Cá deixo então as fotos @belem 
São maronesas, certo?  Como só trabalhei com barrosãs, marinhoas e arouquesas não estou 100% seguro, especialmente com as da primeira foto.




Maronesa Cattle (_Bos taurus_). Alvão Natural Park, 31-07-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maronesa Cattle (_Bos taurus_). Alvão Natural Park, 23-04-2017 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Maronesa Cattle (_Bos taurus_). Alvão Natural Park, 23-04-2017 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2018 às 22:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá deixo então as fotos @belem
> São maronesas, certo?  Como só trabalhei com barrosãs, marinhoas e arouquesas não estou 100% seguro, especialmente com as da primeira foto.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, são maronesas.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

belem disse:


> Sim, são maronesas.


Obrigado


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2018 às 11:13)




----------



## belem (18 Dez 2018 às 11:44)

Não gosto lá muito do touro que aparece aos 1.09 m, mas gosto de vários outros exemplares.


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

Vaca e cria





Touro





Touro e vacas (com bom dimorfismo sexual)


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

*Cows are Turning Deserts Back Into Grassland By Acting Like Bison*

https://returntonow.net/2017/11/30/...eipHt5kF2TCtCT8M2sA0nE-oThbTNw1vyFsooQzoXAh1Y


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2019 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> Vaca e cria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha opinião, existe alguma semelhança do último touro com este fóssil de auroque macho (presente no Museu de Londres) e que foi datado em cerca de 186.000-245.000 anos (AC):






A linha que desenha os hipotéticos contornos da cabeça, foi desenhada por Miguel Omar Ruiz Hernandez (foi feita há uns anos atrás).


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 13:16)

Fotografado de um monte (não por mim e foi já há uns anos)..
Tenho colocado aqui touros barrosão «melhores», mas é um animal interessante.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 13:22)

Touro jovem e vaca adulta, lado a lado (Raça Maronesa).


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 13:36)

Na mesma quinta, podemos ver esta vaca, que na minha opinião, está próxima de algumas fêmeas de auroque: (apenas os chifres devem sair um pouco mais lateralmente e para cima, por exemplo):






E claro que foi fotografada de uma elevação.


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Mais uma fotografia de uma variedade primitiva ainda presente na raça Barrosã/Cachena:


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2019 às 18:05)

MSantos disse:


> Deixo aqui este belo exemplar de um toiro Ribatejo.



Ok, já tem alguns anos, mas até tenho alguma curiosidade em saber como as pessoas acham que os auroques eram e que raças ou exemplares acham, que se assemelham mais aos auroques.
Embora já se tenha uma ideia razoável sobre a aparência de alguns auroques, este ainda é um tema algo complexo e dinâmico, pois vão sempre surgindo detalhes novos que antes se desconheciam...
Mas posso dizer que até tenho alguma familiaridade com o tema, pois mantenho comunicações com os maiores especialistas mundiais sobre o tema (que conheço), tenho também acesso a várias reconstruções e troco opiniões com paleoartistas, além de que claro está, conheço vários criadores, dirigentes de associações de gado, explorações, etc...
Selecionar gado para projectos de conservação de raças autótones primitivas, não é propriamente fácil,  exigiu (e tem exigido) alguma dedicação e um (razoável) bocado do meu tempo livre, pois não sou um engenheiro zootécnico, por exemplo... Mas até gosto do tema e tanto quanto sei, não existe ninguém em Portugal, que possa exercer este papel,


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2019 às 00:17)

Touro e vaca com bom dimorfismo sexual.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2019 às 11:35)

belem disse:


> Ok, já tem alguns anos, mas até tenho alguma curiosidade em saber como as pessoas acham que os auroques eram e que raças ou exemplares acham, que se assemelham mais aos auroques.
> Embora já se tenha uma ideia razoável sobre a aparência de alguns auroques, este ainda é um tema algo complexo e dinâmico, pois vão sempre surgindo detalhes novos que antes se desconheciam...
> Mas posso dizer que até tenho alguma familiaridade com o tema, pois mantenho comunicações com os maiores especialistas mundiais sobre o tema (que conheço), tenho também acesso a várias reconstruções e troco opiniões com paleoartistas, além de que claro está, conheço vários criadores, dirigentes de associações de gado, explorações, etc...
> Selecionar gado para projectos de conservação de raças autótones primitivas, não é propriamente fácil,  exigiu (e tem exigido) alguma dedicação e um (razoável) bocado do meu tempo livre, pois não sou um engenheiro zootécnico, por exemplo... Mas até gosto do tema e tanto quanto sei, não existe ninguém em Portugal, que possa exercer este papel,



Longe de ser um especialista na área, mas enquanto fui técnico da ATN, lembro-me de estudar um pouco as raças de bovinos autoctones e penso que das raças que temos por cá a Maronesa é a mais próxima do ancestral auroque.


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2019 às 00:28)

A Maronesa, lembro-me que ficou em primeiro em termos de pontuação.

Deixo aqui de novo, as raças usadas no Programa Tauros:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauros_Programme

A Maronesa é a que está no canto superior direito e o auroque, é o que está mais abaixo (de todas as raças).

Mas existem certos exemplares de Raça Barrosã/Cachena e de Raça Brava (ou touro de lide ibérico em geral) que deveriam ter quase certamente uma pontuação também muito alta.
Nas Américas, ainda existem algumas raças, descendentes de algumas raças portuguesas e espanholas (Corrientes, Touro de Lide, etc...), que têm alguns criadores que não misturaran o seu gado com zebu, e assim estes bovinos também poderiam ter uma boa pontuação.
Noto particulamente, que existem encastes sul-americanos de touro de lide, com animais bem desenvolvidos, e que aparentemente, são mais comuns lá, do que na própria P. Ibérica.
Eventualmente a pressão seletiva feito pelos humanos, tem sido mais intensa na Ibérica (pelo menos, nas últimas décadas).
Pode ser que também se esteja a reduzir a variedade genética de cada encaste ibérico, ao ponto, em que prejudica a saúde e o fenótipo dos animais (a metodologia de criação utilizada por.alguns criadores, não é mais indicada).


Encontrei este video no youtube, e ainda que não sejam bons exemplos de Maronesas primiitivas,dá gosto de ver gado nestas boas condições:


Aqui está uma vaca Maronesa de grandes dimensões, que existia na quinta onde hoje se estão a criar Maronesas primitivas (Vila Pouca de Aguiar):






Não é das melhores que tenho visto (os chifres deviam ter uma posição mais alta, por exemplo), e já coloquei aqui «melhores» exemplos, mas é um exemplar interessante.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2019 às 14:34)

A raça que aparece neste vídeo é a Maronesa e não é o resultado de 4 raças, como dizem no video.
E não existem intenções de cruzar a Maronesa nessa reserva (houve no passado, mas a tentativa falhou), mas sim de preservar o tipo primitivo e assim criar algo mais próximo do auroque:


Aparecem no vídeo algumas das vacas que eu selecionei.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2019 às 17:21)

Touro que aparece aos 7 minutos e 49 segundos: até aos 11 minutos e 56 segundos (e que aparece dos 13.25 aos 14.30):


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2019 às 21:44)

belem disse:


> Raça Mirandesa de tipo primitivo um tesouro genético em perigo:



Todas as nossa raças autóctones de animais deveriam de ser muito mais preservadas, e incentivar a sua criação, acho que nunca tinha visto um indivídio desta raça tão característica, o que me chamou logo a atenção foi pela cor tão diferente no alto da sua cabeça, entre os cornos.
Estas raças ainda são preservadas pelas pessoas já de idade avançada, no norte principalmente, e quando essas pessoas já não tiverem mais possiblidades de continuar com esse trabalho, acaba-se assim por perder um grande legado.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2019 às 22:46)

Sem dúvida, existem algumas raças autótones em risco de desaparecer (e pelas fotos e descrições que me chegam, algumas possivelmente já desapareceram durante o séc. XX).
Um erro que muita gente comete é olhar para numeros puros e duros (relativamente ao numero de animais inscritos no livro genealógico), mas isso não nos dá uma ideia completa da situação de algumas raças.
A raça Mirandesa, que até é relativamente numerosa, pelo que parece está a sofrer de um grave processo de erosão genética.
A Maronesa, se nada for feito, para lá caminha (no lado paternal).
E depois temos os fenótipos de tipo primitivo e de grande valor pecuário, ecológico e conservacionista, a ficar cada vez mais raros, em todas as raças.
Até os Mirandeses de enorme tamanho (alguns praticamente tão altos ao ombro como um homem de estatura média), que poderiam ser muito vantajosos de criar, são cada vez mais uma raridade.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2019 às 20:34)

Touro que aparece dos 30 minutos e 25 segundos  aos 33 minutos e 46 segundos:


----------



## belem (24 Out 2019 às 09:26)

Touros jovens aos 5.52 minutos (interessante o desenvolvimento de uma espessa pelagem):


Alguns destes touros poderão tornar-se bons exemplos de touro bravo.

A raça Brava, é uma das raças, onde está previsto o início de um projeto de conservação do tipo primitivo (no qual vou participar).
Com a Maronesa, já foi possível arrancarmos com tal projeto, agora falta a Raça Brava, a Raça Barrosã/Cachena.
Possivelmente, algo poderá ser feito com a Mirandesa, mas a ver vamos...


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2020 às 00:37)

Touro de raça Garvonesa:


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2020 às 00:27)

Touro Cacheno


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2020 às 01:07)

eis um bicho que uma matilha e mesmo um urso pensariam varias vezes antes de atacar


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2020 às 18:41)

Ao longo do tempo, vou-me apercebendo que muito provavelmente houve a introgressão de diferentes auroques, em algumas das nossas autóctones (sobretudo via paterna ou seja com os auroques machos a cobrirem vacas domésticas).
Todos os que temos aparentemente pertencem ao tronco taurino e o ramo do Barrosão/Cacheno, possivelmente representa uma variação muito mais rara, talvez pertencente à variação norte africana (e estudos morfológicos/arqueológicos indicam que o auroque provavelmente teve origem no Norte de África). 
Estudos genéticos indicam a possibilidade de vários auroques que existiam no Sul da Europa terem uma relação próxima com os do Médio Oriente e até com os do Norte de África.
A subespécie ophistonomus ou mauretanicus parece não ser válida e não passar de uma variação regional do auroque euroasiático.
Existiram auroques na Europa, com uma armação mais alta do que o normal, tal como vemos no touro Cacheno postado acima, ainda que não fossem os mais comuns.
Na Raça Maronesa e no Touro Bravo, podemos ver uma variação com uma inserção de chifres mais baixa, que em alguns indivíduos ainda permite atingir o mesmo ângulo que existia em alguns auroques.
No touro bravo, existem numerosas linhagens paternais, completamente únicas e que têm sido associadas ao auroque europeu/euroasiático.
A raça Maronesa, apenas partilha parentes paternos com o touro-bravo, com o Barrosão e com o gado Charolais.
Provavelmente um touro português foi usado como semental principal da raça Charolesa, no passado.

 Poderá até ter sido relativamente comum a introgressão do auroque em gado doméstico, em particular em locais onde o gado (em regime extensivo) apascentava ao ar livre, em boa parte do ano (pelo menos durante o Neolítico e a Idade dos Metais).
O que mais surpreende nem é a introgressão (porque o gado doméstico é basicamente um auroque domesticado), mas sim manutenção dos descendentes do auroque até aos dias de hoje (sobretudo mesmo até após a Revolução Industrial).
Como devem calcular, para quem quer gado doméstico, pode não ser sempre vantajoso criar gado mais selvagem (o gado fica mais nervoso, ágil e com chifres mais opulentos).  Ainda que apresente também algumas vantagens (gado mais independente, de maior talhe e mais resistente às doenças e aos predadores).
No entanto, e em termos mundiais, houve uma diminuição da diversidade genética do gado, assim como linhagens mais domesticadas foram favorecidas sobre as mais selvagens.
Pode ter ajudado a proteger estas linhagens (em Portugal e em Espanha),  o facto de teimarmos em manter gado em grande número em zonas menos propícias para agricultura (montanhas) com o objetivo principal da tração animal (tendo o leite e a carne uma importância secundária) onde a mecanização e as raças mais domésticas tinham mais dificuldade em penetrar.
Também porque foi mantido gado para fins mais insólitos como lutas e espetáculos tauromáquicos (que não podia ser substituído por raças estrangeiras, mais domesticadas e especializadas na produção de leite e carne).
No entanto estas linhagens, de grande valor conservacionista, correm risco de desaparecer, mesmo após ter passado o período crítico da Revolução Industrial.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2020 às 20:37)

belem disse:


> Ao longo do tempo, vou-me apercebendo que muito provavelmente houve a introgressão de diferentes auroques, em algumas das nossas autóctones (sobretudo via paterna ou seja com os auroques machos a cobrirem vacas domésticas).
> Todos os que temos aparentemente pertencem ao tronco taurino e o ramo do Barrosão/Cacheno, possivelmente representa uma variação muito mais rara, talvez pertencente à variação norte africana (e estudos morfológicos/arqueológicos indicam que o auroque provavelmente teve origem no Norte de África).
> Estudos genéticos indicam a possibilidade de vários auroques que existiam no Sul da Europa terem uma relação próxima com os do Médio Oriente e até com os do Norte de África.
> A subespécie ophistonomus ou mauretanicus parece não ser válida e não passar de uma variação regional do auroque euroasiático.
> ...


pode tambem ser e falas-te das zonas mais agrestes logo um animal com força e capaz de meter um urso em xeque é muito util, já li que as raças serranas do norte ainda apresentam instinto de protecção contra o lobo (não conheço ataques de lobos a bovinos ) mas voltando a traz até se domar o Douro eram usados bois  para puxar os rabelos Douro a cima e não esquecendo a arte xavega tive sorte de ainda ver os bois a puxar as redes de pesca


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2020 às 22:21)

Uma raça que também já foi usada para tração e representa o ramo europeu/euroasiático, é a raça Mirandesa.
É uma raça, em que maior parte do núcleo populacional, tem ficado isolado de todas as outras raças, por muito tempo e que preserva também um património genético de grande valor.
A Mirandesa foi das raças mais comuns em Portugal, até um passado relativamente recente (ainda na primeira metade do século XX encontrava-se bem distribuída pelo Centro do país).
Com o tempo e as mudanças das práticas agrícolas, foi sendo puxada para o Norte.
Na bacia do Douro, ainda ocorre gado relacionado com a Mirandesa (no interior) mas não é muito conhecido pelo público em geral. O núcleo principal ocorre mais a Norte.
Tal como várias raças do Norte de Portugal, a Mirandesa, nos tempos que correm, passou de gado de tração para gado de carne (sobretudo).
São bastante raros os exemplares primitivos de raça Mirandesa.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

Esta reconstrução baseada num esqueleto de um auroque macho encontrado na Dinamarca, faz-me lembrar alguns touros bravos (ainda que com o tronco mais curto e as patas mais longas):





Autor: Daniel Foidl


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

Reconstrução baseada num auroque macho encontrado na Alemanha:











Touro bravo


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

Quatro diferentes auroques machos reconstruídos:





Daniel Foidl


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 18:51)

Reconstrução baseada num crânio de auroque macho depositado no Museu de Londres:




Autor: Thomas Hammond






Jovem touro Maronês






O crânio propriamente dito.






Touro Cacheno


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2020 às 18:56)

belem disse:


> Reconstrução baseada num auroque macho encontrado na Alemanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





belem disse:


> Reconstrução baseada num crânio de
> auroque macho depositado no Museu de Londres:
> 
> 
> ...


A Península Ibérica parece ter sido um fiel depositário de muitas espécies animais na última glaciação.
A posição geográfica e, possívelmente, uma menor pressão sobre as espécies permitiram a guarda de muitas das características ancestrais.
Muito interessante.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2020 às 19:20)

Ver touros que aparecem aos 19 minutos e 10 segundos , 19 minutos e16 segundos  e 22 minutos e 58 segundos:


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2020 às 22:00)




----------



## belem (22 Jun 2020 às 22:36)

Um touro maronês.


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2020 às 14:05)

*Vaca maronesa é a “melhor carne do mundo”, segundo uma competição - oficiosa - internacional*


https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/31/l...-competicao-nao-oficial-internacional-1926626

Melhor do mundo é um conceito relativo.
Pelo menos sei que é uma carne de excelente qualidade.


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2020 às 14:38)

Maronesa:






A que está virada para a câmera, tem alguma semelhança com o auroque.


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2020 às 23:38)

Dois touros bravos:


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2020 às 20:45)

belem disse:


> Touro que aparece aos 7 minutos e 49 segundos: até aos 11 minutos e 56 segundos (e que aparece dos 13.25 aos 14.30):



Reconstrução de auroque macho baseado nos restos de um auroque encontrado em Lund (Suécia) por Tom Hammond


----------



## belem (31 Out 2020 às 16:52)

*Região já tem 11 vacas de raça algarvia*

«Chegaram a ser 20 mil exemplares, há mais de 40 anos. Mais de dois terços das vacas que pastavam na região eram de raça algarvia. Depois veio o decréscimo abrupto e a extinção completa. De há 20 anos para cá, executaram-se programas de recuperação da raça bovina algarvia, mas as interrupções têm sido muitas. Anda-se a passo de caracol. Duas décadas de esforço e ensaios científicos pariram 11 vacas, pelo menos no Algarve. É pouco, mas melhor do que no início do século»

https://jornaldoalgarve.pt/regiao-ja-tem-11-vacas-de-raca-algarvia/


----------



## belem (14 Dez 2020 às 23:51)

Touro Maronês (atenção que está a abaixar-se)






Vaca maronesa:






Bom dimorfismo sexual, que era também uma caraterística do auroque.


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2020 às 00:08)

Touro e vaca Cachena (a vaca é a que tem a pelagem laranja).


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2020 às 19:02)

Vaca Maronesa:


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2020 às 19:32)

Touro Barrosão dentro de uma camioneta:






Vaca Cachena (quase adulta):






Estes subtipos primitivos são cada vez mais raros nos dias de hoje.
O mesmo ocorre na raça Maronesa e na Raça Brava.


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2020 às 14:38)

Touro Maronês de 5 anos que eu escolhi para a reserva da Faia Brava:







Vaca Maronesa:


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2020 às 15:31)

2 touros e 2 vacas Cachena


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2021 às 22:52)

Touro bravo (2 touros e 1 vaca):


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2021 às 00:02)

Exemplo de 3 variações comuns nos cornos do auroque macho (por Daniel Foidl):






No lado esquerdo, (vistos de frente) e no lado direito (vistos de trás) e embaixo vistos por cima.
É pena que a variação mais ao topo de todas, não tenha esteja representada no lado direito, mas está bem conseguido.

Alguns touros bravos e maroneses, têm a variação verificada mais acima e alguns touros barrosões e cachenos têm as duas variações verificadas embaixo.


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2021 às 22:01)

Raça Brava/Touro bravo (touro e vaca):


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2021 às 22:36)

belem disse:


> Ver touros que aparecem aos 19 minutos e 10 segundos , 19 minutos e16 segundos  e 22 minutos e 58 segundos:



Mais um touro interessante dos Açores:






Ainda que os chifres sejam mais pequenos e  tenham uma projeção mais baixa do que os exemplos dados no vídeo, é um exemplar curioso, pelo atleticismo, grande cabeça e farta pelagem localizada desde o topo da cabeça,  até ao garrote).


----------



## belem (27 Abr 2021 às 23:33)

Touro bravo






Vacas bravas


Boa vaca brava.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2021 às 12:55)

Touros bravos:


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2021 às 19:24)

Touro Maronês que está no Tauros Programme (Holanda):






Eu lembro-me de ele ter ido no primeiro lote de gado Maronês que me foi possível escolher para ser enviado para o programa do auroque na Holanda.
Aqui pode-se vê-lo ainda muito novo (e entre duas vacas) já na chegada ao Tauros Programme:






Já é bom, mas podia ter escolhido um ainda melhor,  se me tivessem dado tempo suficiente de manobra.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2021 às 22:43)

Touro Maronês






Vaca Maronesa:


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2021 às 00:27)

Talvez eu devesse explicar, que tanto estes últimos touros bravos, como os maroneses, foram fotografados/filmados, desde pontos altos, por isso dá a ideia de serem mais pequenos do que são.

Alguns mitos que tenho reparado existir sobre o auroque que acho que vale pena desmistificar:

1- «Eram pouco mais pequenos do que elefantes»

Claramente exagerada esta observação (baseada em Júlio César), pois  mesmo nas zonas onde os maiores exemplares foram documentados (Norte da Europa), os machos  adultos aparentemente, atingiam cerca de 1 metro e 67 centimetros ao ombro em média. Auroques com mais de 1 metro e 90 cms, eram muito raros.
Em outras regiões eram obviamente mais pequenos: na Sicília, os machos adultos foram estimados como tendo 1 metro e 36 centímetros em média e em Portugal e na Suiça, tem sido dito que os machos adultos tinham uma média que variava entre 155 cms e 160 cms, praticamente o mesmo que na Hungria.
As vacas eram naturalmente mais pequenas e nas populações com os maiores animais (Norte da Europa), variavam entre 135 cms e 155 cms.
Estas estimativas, são baseadas em análises e medições feitas em esqueletos de auroque.

2-«Tinham cornos gigantes em lira alta»

Na verdade, cornos assim, nem eram comuns.
O ângulo de desenvolvimento dos cornos de auroque em relação ao crânio, tinha alguma variação, mas na verdade, tinha uma média de apenas 60 graus.
Os chifres normalmente saíam lateralmente e para cima, encurvando-se depois para a frente, para dentro e para cima.
Relativamente ao tamanho dos cornos, as populações com os maiores auroques (novamente, Norte da Europa), tinham touros adultos, com cornos que variavam entre 60 cms e 102 cms de comprimento, com uma diâmetro na base entre 10 e 18 cms e as vacas, tinham cornos que variavam entre 40 e 70 cms de comprimento, com um diâmetro na base entre 7 e 10 cms.
Portanto, claro que tais dimensões podiam (e deviam) ser mais pequenas em outras populações.
isto prova, que os cornos eram grandes, mas não tanto como algumas pessoas acham.


3- «Gostavam de frio e de neve»

As idades do Gelo, na verdade, levaram ao que o auroque, em certas fases, estivesse sobretudo restrito ao Sul da Europa, pois lá conseguia encontrar abrigo e alimento, tornando-se extinto em algumas partes da Europa, devido justamente ao frio glacial.
Algumas das razões que poderão ter levado à extinção dos últimos auroques na Polónia, foi a limitação na dispersão para zonas mais quentes e a falta de alimento causada pelos invernos rigorosos.

4- «Tinham uma bossa grande como o bisonte»

Basta comparar os esqueletos de ambos os animais, para perceber que tal observação não faz qualquer sentido.
Os auroques, tinham ombros salientes e um pescoço grande e bem desenvolvido, mas nesse aspeto não eram muito diferentes de alguns touros domésticos de aspeto mais atlético e primitivo.

5- «O auroque era um animal de aspeto pesado e de grossa pelagem»

Reconstruções baseadas em esqueletos, indicam-nos que o auroque era um animal  elegante, mas por outro lado também atlético e musculado.
O tronco no auroque tinha um aspeto mais quadrado, mais fundo, e menos comprido do que a maioria do gado doméstico e as pernas eram compridas.
Existe alguma variação, mas é esta a tendência observada.
Quanto à pelagem, nenhuma fonte, indica que o auroque era um animal de farta pelagem. Muito provavelmente, contudo, devia ter dupla pelagem (pois é uma condição básica observada em várias raças bovinas primitivas).
Nas poucas fontes históricas fidedignas que se conhecem (oriundas de quem viu o auroque pessoalmente) a distribuição da pelagem era desigual, e podia ser mais abundante na cabeça (sobretudo entre os chifres).
Baseando em observações feitas em raças primitivas, é possível que alguns auroques tivessem a pelagem mais desenvolvida no pescoço e na zona dorso-lombar
Evidentemente, que durante períodos mais frios, a sua pelagem podia tornar-se mais espessa e o oposto podia suceder durante fases mais quentes.
Auroques a perder a pelagem de inverno, também podiam ter uma distribuição desigual do desenvolvimento capilar.
O auroque, tanto quanto se sabe, não é um animal com origem em climas frios.

6- «O auroque era um animal muito agressivo»

Quem descreveu os últimos auroques, na Polónia, não foi isso que disse.
O auroque, praticamente, ignorava as pessoas, caso as mesmas não se aproximassem demasiado.
Mas os machos solitários, podiam tornar-se belicosos, caso provocados.
Tal comportamento é observado em vários outros animais e tais não são descritos como muito agressivos.

7- «Não vale a pena recrear o auroque»

Foi o Homem que extinguiu o auroque, portanto cabe ao mesmo, tentar ressuscitá-lo ou pelo menos, criar algo parecido.
A Paleontologia fornece-nos pistas inegáveis, de que o auroque tinha um papel fundamental nos ecossistemas europeus e que era mais abundante do que antes se pensava.
Mantido em condições adequadas, poderia ter interesse para repovoar, certas zonas.
Certos países, como Portugal e Espanha, possuem raças bovinas primitivas únicas a nível mundial (na minha opinião as mais parecidas com o auroque), que se forem bem geridas, podem desempenhar, em boa parte, o papel do auroque.
Seria necessário encontrar os exemplares mais primitivos, de cada raça e protegê-los localmente.
Nem todos os animais são perfeitos, mas se reunirem caraterísticas importantes, devem ser incluídos, pois será a combinação com outros exemplares da mesma raça que fará toda a diferença.
Na região do Gerês, animais raros de Raça Barrosã e Cachena, poderiam desempenhar esse papel (ou até em outras partes do Norte) na região do Marão/Alvão, a raça Maronesa com o seu raro subtipo primitivo e mais a Sul (e nos Açores) o  touro bravo, que tem visto uma grave redução no número de exemplares primitivos.
Mas claro que é possível proteger o touro bravo no Norte e o Barrosão no Sul!
As distribuições atuais das raças, nem sempre representam a distribuição original dos animais e o fundamental, é haver condições de habitat ideais (nem que seja dentro de apenas uma quinta),

8- «Não existem vantagens em criar gado bovino primitivo»

Criar gado primitivo, é criar gado com maior capacidade de adaptação e de sobrevivência, seja contra adversidades climáticas, predadores, epidemias, ou escassez de alimento e um dos grandes trunfos dos ecótipos primitivos, é o de conseguirem fazer um aproveitamento alimentar, em zonas consideradas de pouco interesse para pastoreio.
Ao criar este gado, está a ser conservado património único e de extrema raridade, a nível mundial.
Vários projetos internacionais de recreação do auroque, poderão ter interesse nesses animais, e existe uma uma grande procura por raças bovinas antigas.
Por outro lado, podiam incentivar o ecoturismo.
O gado primitivo, tem até um papel importante, na prevenção de fogos florestais e no enriquecimento estrutural e ecológico dos ecossistemas.


9- «Gado primitivo é mais perigoso»

Mais independente, talvez seja o termo mais correto.
Mas raças, como o touro bravo, não podem ser mantidas como um Barrosão.
Portanto o processo de criação  tendo em vista a segurança dos animais e das pessoas, deve seguir basicamente as mesmas exigências atuais.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2021 às 13:59)

Modelos que representam o auroque,  provenientes de Německo, Berlin, Museum für Naturkunde (Museum of Natural History)







Touro e vacas









Touro

Na minha opinião, tendo em conta, a altura em que foram feitos (na década de 1940), e que não foram baseados em reconstruções a partir esqueletos de auroque, até estão bastante bons.
Nos dias de hoje,  já com mais tecnologia e usando reconstruções baseadas em ossadas de auroque, pode-se reparar que assim à primeira vista, os modelos apenas perdem, sobretudo, por ter as pernas menos desenvolvidas mas também o tronco (que é mais imponente nos machos).


----------



## belem (22 Nov 2021 às 10:33)

Dei com outro print screen de um vídeo que esteve no youtube há uns bons anos atrás (com alguns touros Barrosões dentro de carrinhas):






Variedade primitiva bastante rara nos tempos atuais.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2022 às 00:02)

Raro touro bravo de tipo primitivo


----------



## belem (23 Out 2022 às 13:15)

Vaca Cachena:









Na minha opinião, está a ficar muito rara a variedade primitiva,
Digo isto, baseado no que vi pessoalmente quando visitei a raça, mas também pelo que vejo em fotos e vídeos na internet.


----------

